# Mammoth P "Problem"



## sparkygeek (Mar 7, 2018)

I put problem in quotes because I love this problem but I'm curious if anyone else experienced this "problem". I've been using Mammoth P for a few years and I love what it does for the roots, stems and flowers. After running out of Gorilla Tape I realized I'm taping way more branches that tear away from the main stalk because of the stem stiffness and the weight of the flowers! (Like I said, doesn't everyone wish they had this "problem"?) I usually provide support to the plant as needed but this anomaly makes it a little harder to get ahead of it. I'm curious if other growers have experienced this and how they handle it! Absent any other solutions I just tie more strings to support heavy branches. Thanks!


----------



## LEDandCoffee (Mar 7, 2018)

Scrog. Problem solved.


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 7, 2018)

LEDandCoffee said:


> Scrog. Problem solved.


Except for yields... Not an option! Thanks though!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 7, 2018)

You might be able to adapt some 1" square hole plastic netting, at multiple levels? I have seen it used, plants grow through it and support themselves at multiple heights. Just chop it out at harvest and throw it away.


----------



## LEDandCoffee (Mar 7, 2018)

sparkygeek said:


> Except for yields... Not an option! Thanks though!


oh.


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 7, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> You might be able to adapt some 1" square hole plastic netting, at multiple levels? I have seen it used, plants grow through it and support themselves at multiple heights. Just chop it out at harvest and throw it away.


Thanks... I've been contemplating building a fixed structure in the grow room to replace my tomato stakes and ropes... It's an irregular shaped room and I'm still expanding it so that is an added complication... I'm really not looking to rebuild a support structure after every crop though...

Since it's only happening with my most fiery strains I was wondering if anyone else experienced this "problem" on some strains... Wondering if just a prune to shorten some of then lower branches would reduce splitting without impacting yield. I know it will reduce the branch stress at the junctions snapping but I am very concerned about not dropping my yield... Thanks again!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 7, 2018)

Got any pics of theses mammoth stock ripping buds?


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Got any pics of theses mammoth stock ripping buds?


No pics... Weight is hard to see in a pic... Sorry.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 7, 2018)

A bud beside a lighter tells a different story then a bud by a 26 or an arm etc 

Guess I can’t help then ... 
good luck containing your mammoth buds


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> A bud beside a lighter tells a different story then a bud by a 26 or an arm etc
> 
> Guess I can’t help then ...
> good luck containing your mammoth buds


Thanks anyway! Do you use Mammoth P?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 7, 2018)

Nope

But knuckling will strengthen a branch 
Could help


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nope
> 
> But knuckling will strengthen a branch
> Could help


Interesting... Does it negatively impact the yield? That might've saved a plant that I had that just snapped in half. I'm looking for anything that'll help me get ahead of it.

What's happening on my Pineapple Chunk is the stiffness of the branch, combined with it's length (~3ft) and weight are causing it to just split off from the trunk... It's a gradual process so if I catch it in time 90+ % of the time I can save it but it's just another thing to worry about... Since it's not the branch, but the connection I'd be a little worried to snap it off but maybe injuring just the branch will bring more attention/resources to the junction... Interesting...

Thanks again!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 7, 2018)

If your buds are pulling your branches down, your to far for knuckling to help now, 
All you can do is stake n tie. 
But if this is a requiring even, then I’d use some supercropping techniques during veg n the start of flower to help carry the load. 
For a knuckle I just pinch a branch (thumb & pointer fingers) with both hands so they’re stacked, then turn opposite ways to brake the inner hard , when it’s soft , bend it , might need support. After it heals it will grow a strong knuckle. 
This like pinching adds time, because the plant has to heal then grow,
It will not hurt yeild, it will do the opposite if done right , your opening bigger path ways for nutrient uptake , but every plant responds differently to stress training , start slow. 

Search Supercropping on here 
I’m sure there will be a lot of info.


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> If your buds are pulling your branches down, your to far for knuckling to help now,
> All you can do is stake n tie.
> But if this is a requiring even, then I’d use some supercropping techniques during veg n the start of flower to help carry the load.
> For a knuckle I just pinch a branch (thumb & pointer fingers) with both hands so they’re stacked, then turn opposite ways to brake the inner hard , when it’s soft , bend it , might need support. After it heals it will grow a strong knuckle.
> ...


Thanks for the help! I've done a bit of supercropping and never even considered it for this problem. The stem is strong and rigid and the trunk is strong and rigid that's why I never considered it... but I think it would be an interesting experiment on my next crop to prune the end of one branch and supercrop end of another the other to see what they do. At the very least supercropping will likely lower the stress at the junction. Thanks again for the additional option to consider!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> A bud beside a lighter tells a different story then a bud by a 26 or an arm etc
> 
> Guess I can’t help then ...
> good luck containing your mammoth buds


Dammmmmmmm


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 8, 2018)

The more I look into it, the more I'm convinced it's strain specific... Pineapple Chunk does it just sitting there, I might've jostled Gorilla Bomb before it developed it's problem so it's unfair for me to tar that strain...


----------



## projectinfo (Mar 8, 2018)

sparkygeek said:


> Thanks anyway! Do you use Mammoth P?



Pictures or your full of shit... 

Sounds like a spam sandwich to me....


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 8, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> Pictures or your full of shit...
> 
> Sounds like a spam sandwich to me....


Maybe the next time a branch separates from the trunk, I'll run and get my camera to take a picture rather than running for the tape to save the branch. If you don't use Mammoth P, you don't know what I am talking about. so showing you a picture wouldn't mean shit. You are entitled to your opinion... even if it's wrong! Peace!


----------



## projectinfo (Mar 8, 2018)

sparkygeek said:


> Maybe the next time a branch separates from the trunk, I'll run and get my camera to take a picture rather than running for the tape to save the branch. If you don't use Mammoth P, you don't know what I am talking about. so showing you a picture wouldn't mean shit. You are entitled to your opinion... even if it's wrong! Peace!


 Pictures of your grow, cheech. 

Maybe your just somone advertising for Mammoth P. 

Pictures or you don't even grow.. 

Better?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 8, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> Pictures of your grow, cheech.
> 
> Maybe your just somone advertising for Mammoth P.
> 
> ...


I grew this tomato one time that was bigger then your head . Well not your head . Someone with a really big head . 
It was stripped, and orange and went on to be the president of the United States. 
True story


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 8, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> Pictures of your grow, cheech.
> 
> Maybe your just somone advertising for Mammoth P.
> 
> ...


Not advertising... I don't care if you think I am. (If I were advertising, showing a picture of a big bud, regardless of whether it conveys the problem, would be better advertising right?) I don't care if you think I don't grow. I posted this in hopes someone else had seen this anomaly... Talking to people expands one's mind and you never know where it can lead. That being said, If you don't use Mammoth P and you need a picture to understand this problem, you can't help... Thanks anyway! Peace!


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 8, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I grew this tomato one time that was bigger then your head . Well not your head . Someone with a really big head .
> It was stripped, and orange and went on to be the president of the United States.
> True story


You really have to watch out for those monster tomatoes!


----------



## projectinfo (Mar 8, 2018)

I don't need a picture to diagnose your problem, but by the way you've been posting I don't think you actually grow. So this is why I asked for a picture. 

Because if your full of shit about growing your probably full of shit about Mammoth P.


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 8, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> I don't need a picture to diagnose your problem, but by the way you've been posting I don't think you actually grow. So this is why I asked for a picture.
> 
> Because if your full of shit about growing your probably full of shit about Mammoth P.


Then why are you still posting? Believe I'm full of shit and go happily about your day! If you think you can contribute I'm all ears... I don't take offense that you think I don't grow... Your beliefs about me have exactly zero importance to me. Peace!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 8, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> I don't need a picture to diagnose your problem, but by the way you've been posting I don't think you actually grow. So this is why I asked for a picture.
> 
> Because if your full of shit about growing your probably full of shit about Mammoth P.


I have to agree 
I do grow, I don’t have a problem backing up what my fingers put down. 
But I also don’t have major issues of wanting to impress or be liked etc .(it comes naturally) I’m hear to learn n maybe help some people not make mistakes. 

I’m done here. 
Was hopping to see a mammoth bud , only got to see more of my own , happens a lot . 


What you learn after you know it all is what 
COUNTS


----------



## projectinfo (Mar 8, 2018)

This guy's a cop.^


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 8, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I have to agree
> I do grow, I don’t have a problem backing up what my fingers put down.
> But I also don’t have major issues of wanting to impress or be liked etc .(it comes naturally) I’m hear to learn n maybe help some people not make mistakes.
> 
> ...


Sorry I couldn't help you see what Mammoth P does to my flowers... Peace!


projectinfo said:


> This guy's a cop.^


ROTFLMFAO! Have a nice day!


----------



## projectinfo (Mar 8, 2018)

sparkygeek said:


> Sorry I couldn't help you see what Mammoth P does to my flowers... Peace!
> 
> ROTFLMFAO! Have a nice day!


Rloltomatoeroftlhesacoptoololroftl


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 8, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> This guy's a cop.^


Got me


----------



## jarvild (Mar 8, 2018)

My use of Mammoth P, actually made my GG#4 branching hold up better to the weight of the flowers.
Still caging or tieing is still required.


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 8, 2018)

jarvild said:


> My use of Mammoth P, actually made my GG#4 branching hold up better to the weight of the flowers.
> Still caging or tieing is still required.


Thanks for your input! When I started using Mammoth P, the stems on all the strains I grow stiffened up nicely... Including the plant strain with the anomaly! By all indications the plants are healthy, but on the Pineapple Chunk, the junction between the main trunk and the branch seems overly brittle... I've also noticed the branches that this happens to, don't sag at all under the weight of the bud, increasing the stress at the fulcrum point (The branch/main trunk joint.) (The branches that separate from the trunk are straight with no downward arc along the length of the branch... To me the branch looks stronger than one that doesn't peel away from the trunk.) I mixed things up quite a bit with this grow so it's possible I messed things up but to me things look good before they don't. I really like to keep the plants unsupported as long as possible to force them to get strong but it's no big deal if I have to and it is still a good "problem" to have! Do you stake your GG4 early in flower? GG4 is such an awesome strain... There is something special about that plant! Regards!


----------



## jarvild (Mar 8, 2018)

sparkygeek said:


> Thanks for your input! When I started using Mammoth P, the stems on all the strains I grow stiffened up nicely... Including the plant strain with the anomaly! By all indications the plants are healthy, but on the Pineapple Chunk, the junction between the main trunk and the branch seems overly brittle... I've also noticed the branches that this happens to, don't sag at all under the weight of the bud, increasing the stress at the fulcrum point (The branch/main trunk joint.) (The branches that separate from the trunk are straight with no downward arc along the length of the branch... To me the branch looks stronger than one that doesn't peel away from the trunk.) I mixed things up quite a bit with this grow so it's possible I messed things up but to me things look good before they don't. I really like to keep the plants unsupported as long as possible to force them to get strong but it's no big deal if I have to and it is still a good "problem" to have! Do you stake your GG4 early in flower? GG4 is such an awesome strain... There is something special about that plant! Regards!


Around half way through flower before I stake them. I have more trouble with plants falling over as they get too tall in 2 1/2 gallon pots.


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 8, 2018)

Good to see someone else has the same "problem"... That's normally when I try to stake them but this crop kind of threw me for a loop... I did a lot of things different this time and may not have waited two weeks before putting some re-potted plants into flower... I'm hoping that's why I ran into so many issues before I staked the plants... I also did a partial switch to a perennial grow hoping to get one last mini-crop before summer... I ended up with only one large plant under 1600 watts for two weeks... It appeared to start flowering very fast and started to fall over after only a couple of weeks... Since it was only my second crop of Gorilla Bomb, I don't have history with the plant so I'm still up in the air as to the cause. Although this is a very good problem to have, it is quite a learning experience! I lost a 6ft OG Kush at 8 weeks because I tied the support too low on the main trunk and the plant literally detached from the roots because I jostled it wrong when I moved it. The point I staked was below most of the bud weight and the support rope acted like a fulcrum point... Pop! It actually didn't make a noise... The plant just started sipping nutes while it's leaves dried... I spent a few days trying to halt the plants demise to no avail... I didn't even know what I did until I examined the root ball! Thanks again!


----------



## projectinfo (Mar 10, 2018)

^


----------



## budman111 (Mar 10, 2018)

sparkygeek said:


> *Mammoth P "Problem"*


The biggest one is $263 a liter.


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 10, 2018)

budman111 said:


> The biggest one is $263 a liter.


I hear you! I think I'd take the quotes off problem for that one! All the best!


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 10, 2018)

The way you replied it was very difficult to see what you were trying to say... Have a nice day!


----------



## budman111 (Mar 10, 2018)

sparkygeek said:


> The way you replied it was *very difficult to see what you were trying to say*... Have a nice day!


Keywords: *Mammoth P *and* $263 a liter*


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 10, 2018)

budman111 said:


> Keywords: *Mammoth P *and* $263 a liter*


My bad... I was replying to another poster and forgot to click reply... I am in full agreement with you... I think the stuff is phenomenal but I thought it was expensive before it went up 30%! I'm disappointed there is no price break on a litre... I buy half-litres and I had hoped there would be a price break for the larger size! All the best!


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Mar 11, 2018)

sparkygeek said:


> I've been using Mammoth P for a few years


I didn't even hear about Mammoth until about a year ago.

You say you've been using it for a few years now? I could be wrong, but I think the company is only a year or two old.

How did you get hold of samples before the company was even up and running?


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Mar 11, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> I don't need a picture to diagnose your problem, but by the way you've been posting I don't think you actually grow. So this is why I asked for a picture.
> 
> Because if your full of shit about growing your probably full of shit about Mammoth P.


You should see his posts in regards to LED tech. They're fucking hilarious.


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Mar 11, 2018)

sparkygeek said:


> Thanks for your input! When I started using Mammoth P


What were you using before?


----------



## projectinfo (Mar 11, 2018)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> You should see his posts in regards to LED tech. They're fucking hilarious.


Links let's go hahahaha


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 22, 2018)

Not sure about the OP but I received my samples in 2016...and they were very generous samples. 
1 250ml bottle and 2 60ml bottles, a pack of rolling papers, stickers, and a feed chart. 
They've definitely been around longer than a yr and @ .06ml per gallon I'm VERY happy with the results.

No I don't work for Mammoth P (though I have done my fair share of research and testing)
Yes I have plenty of pics all over the site
And yes, I'll continue to buy this until something comparable comes along. 
Mammoth P and Real Growers Recharge are the only two products OTS I use in my built soil so I figure its worth it for the very noticeable stalk strength and final bud size.

OP, Mammoth P should be strengthening your plants stalks and stems, hence the slight increase in yields. Got any full plant pics?


----------



## jarvild (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm not the OP but here's some pics of plants using mammoth P.
.


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Mar 23, 2018)

All of the side by sides I've seen on Youtube show a slight decrease in yields when using Mammoth P.


Here's a couple, including one from Growmau5:


----------



## jarvild (Mar 23, 2018)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> All of the side by sides I've seen on Youtube show a slight decrease in yields when using Mammoth P.
> 
> 
> Here's a couple, including one from Growmau5:



From what I hear Growmau5 recommends Mammoth P. 182 grams more for the win.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 23, 2018)

There's far more positive info than negative...especially from those that have actually tried it. 
Its definitely got a high price tag so I can see why some would be reluctant but I certainly wouldn't diss the product based off a YT video...


----------



## farmerfischer (Mar 27, 2018)

I use fish P.. WORKS wonderful... Price is a steal..


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Mar 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I grew this tomato one time that was bigger then your head . Well not your head . Someone with a really big head .
> It was stripped, and orange and went on to be the president of the United States.
> True story


 lmao  tht was great.


----------

